# Saddles for Mini Donks??



## MichiganGoatGirl (May 24, 2008)

I want to get my 2 adult Jennets broke to ride this summer so my 2 little kids can ride them (my kids both weigh less than 40lbs). My Jennets are around 35 inches tall, and have those wide flat backs. Does anyone know where I could get a saddle to fit? A pony saddle would be a horrible fit, they are very narrow.

Thanks,

Amy in Oxford, MI


----------



## Bunnylady (May 24, 2008)

I have a 12" Western style Youth saddle that I use on Betsy, who's about 33". It isn't a great fit, but it stays put. Width-wise, it could probably fit up to a small horse! My biggest problem with it is, Besty has virtually no withers. As a result, the saddle sometimes rises up in the back when there's nobody sitting on it. It actually fits the 36" mini almost-a-2-year-old better, but of course, nobody's riding her!


----------

